# India Bourne drawing



## LavomenoKsotiko (Oct 2, 2012)

ok my first upload of my "art"
picture taken with mobile thats why its somehow blue!

India Bourne , she is singing and playing cello with Ben Howard!!!
she is milion times more beautiful from my drawing
i have mistakes and problems with face and hands and everywhere 
i just drawing without anyone teaching me i got a drawing set of graphite and started on my own!! hope you like it and i think i am improving somehow!!!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Take your learning in steps, learn the skull and the shapes that make up the head. Learn the proportions of the body and the endless amounts of positions that a body can be positioned in. Draw from life...start with quick 30 second sketches to loosen yourself up and move up to five minute drawings, continue on with the figurative and learn to really see what you are looking at. Draw often...and always.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Great start, keep it up!


----------

